# Put together your dream band



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

After watching Them Crooked Vultures on ACL last week, I got to thinking that Dave Grohl kicks ass like no other, and I can't think of a better bass player to go with than John Paul Jones. However, Josh Homme (for me) doesn't quite add equal magic as the other two.... so... what would be perfect?

a couple of ground rule (it's my game, afterall)
- don't just say Van Halen, or Zeppelin or whatever your favourite band is. try to mix it up and get creative
- they don't necessarily have to be the best musicians in their field, but what do you think would just flat out work.
- all members of your new band should still be active musicians

here's my line-up:
drums - Dave Grohl (Foo Fighters, etc)
bass - John Paul Jones (Zep, etc)
vocals - Greg Dulli (Afghan Whigs, etc)
guitar - Jack White (White Stripes, etc)

It would be raw, it would be rock.

so... what have you got? :rockon:


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Maynard(tool a perfect circle)-vocals
Tony Iommi-lead guitar
Me-backup guitar:banana:
Brian Marshall(alter bridge)-bass
Dave Grohl-drums


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

How about this one:

John Bonham
Kirk Hammett
Bruce Dickinson
Jordan Rudess
Scott Ian
Phil Lynott

No offense dude, your band is lame.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

John Paul Jones on bass.
Jon Lord on keys.
Mark Knopfler on guitar.
Leslie West on guitar and voclas.
Bonzo or Keith Moon on drums.
Tower Of Power horns.
Aretha Franklin on backup vocals.
Stevie Nicks on backup vocals.
Mooh on shit-eating grins.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Dallas Green (Alexisonfire, City & Colour) - Vocals
Leslie Feist (Feist, Broken Social Scene) - Vocals
Mike Einziger (Incubus) - Guitar
Matt Bellamy (Muse) - Guitar & Piano
Jonny Greenwood (Radiohead) - Guitar, Ondes Martenot, Sampler
Colin Greenwood (Radiohead) - Bass
Abe Cunningham (Deftones) - Drums

Recorded at Ocean Way, produced by Brendan O'Brien and mastered by Bob Ludwig.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

OK, this won't be to everyone's taste, but here is a folky All-Canadian band that I would like to see (and I think it would work):

Ken Whiteley - Guitar/Vocals
Harry Manx - Slide Guitar/Vocals
Washboard Hank - Percussion/Vocals
Jay Burr - Tuba
Bob Wiseman - Keyboards

I have to admit that I had trouble choosing a keyboard player - I think Bob would work stylistically, but he has no history of "playing well with others". I know that none of you have heard of Jay Burr, but I saw him at the Dawson City Music Festival years ago and the guy is a genius. Incidentally, I saw him play in a workshop with Hank at the same festival and it was pure magic.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

The Tortured Souls

Jim Morrison _ Vox, poetry, peyote induced visions
Kurt Cobain - vox, guitar, abject depression
Keith Moon - drums, largess and self indulgence
Dave Blood (From the Dead Milkmen) - bass, general malaise and various mental illnesses
Townes Van Zandt - rhythm guitar, vox and songwriting and manic depression


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> The Tortured Souls
> 
> Jim Morrison _ Vox, poetry, peyote induced visions
> Kurt Cobain - vox, guitar, abject depression
> ...


You forgot GG Allin - Public Relations and Security. kkjuw


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Meh, superbands always end up not living up to the hype.

My ultimate lineup already exists:
Mick Jagger
Keith Richards
Ronnie Wood
Charlie Watts
Darryl Jones


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Ginger Baker
Chris Squire
Jimmy Page
Bjork


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I think a lot of great lineups already existed.

Satriani with Hamm & Mover was a great live one back in the day.

The Glen Kaiser Band is a great line up.

Rick Derringer appeared on one song on the album Blacktop, it was called-Save Me From Myself, and it sounds like an old Johnny WInter song with Derringer playing on it.
So how about Rick Derringer with the Glenn Kaiser Band.
I'd buy their stuff.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

bolero said:


> Ginger Baker
> Chris Squire
> Jimmy Page
> Bjork


that's what I'm taking about. A little outside the box.
that one would be interesting for sure.



zontar said:


> I think a lot of great lineups already existed.
> Satriani with Hamm & Mover was a great live one back in the day.


that's true. I saw Satriani back before the G3 series, and he had Eric Johnson and Stu Hamm open up for him.
the end of Stach's set they were all on together, and it was absolutely something special.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

bw66 said:


> OK, this won't be to everyone's taste, but here is a folky All-Canadian band that I would like to see (and I think it would work):
> 
> Ken Whiteley - Guitar/Vocals
> Harry Manx - Slide Guitar/Vocals
> ...


I would go see that band. Hank's great and playing at my local bar on the 27th.. I saw Harry Manx with Micheal Kaeshammer wow.. you might want to include him for keys


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> I saw Harry Manx with Micheal Kaeshammer wow.. you might want to include him for keys


You're absolutely right! Sorry, Bob, we're moving in a new direction. You're out, Micheal is in.


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

Hmm......, Brad Delp (Boston, no longer with us) on lead vox, Billy Sheehan on bass, Vinnie Coluaita ( Zappa, Jeff Beck, and about a million sessions) on drums, Johnny Hiland and Joe Bonamassa taking turns on rhythm and lead guitars, and no keyboard player. 

Regards


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Hmm lets see,
Joe Lynn Turner on Vox
Michael Schenker on Guitar
Lemmy on Bass
Animal on Drums (just to balance out Lemme)
Hey it's a Fantasy after all!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Sting on bass 
Ry Cooder on everything 
me 
Jim Kletner drums 
Greg Rollie organ 
Muscle Shoals Rhythm section 
For the dead guy part Don Drummond on trombone 
Emma Lou Harris for backup vocals


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hmm- i can flip flop around on this- but tonite lets go with

myself - cause if im not in it, its not my dream band.
kim deal on stand up bass
bill ward on drums


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

fraser said:


> hmm- i can flip flop around on this- but tonite lets go with
> 
> myself - cause if im not in it, its not my dream band.


Got that right driver


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

actually pat- im not legally allowed to drive anymore-
unless its heavy equipment.
i gave away my car and let my license expire years ago-
so if im driving itll be a giant forklift- not a car- ok?


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Guitar = me
Bass = me
Drums=me
Vocals=me

No More Band Drama!

Now all I have to do is learn how to play drums.


And Bass.


And take singing lessons.

Then once I learn guitar I'm all set!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Not sure this combination would work togethor, but I'd like to hear it. Hopefully something a little funkier.

Drums - Carter Beauford
Bass - Flea
Guitar 1 - Nuno Bettencourt
Guitar 2 - Steve Morse
Vocals - Joss Stone

If Joss doesn't work throw Chester in and crank up the gain.


----------

